# The Origional; Mirror Finish/Shinearama Wet Sanding Workshop 26/5/12.



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

*The Wet Sanding Course of the Month!!!!!*

This course is suitable for Newbies, as we have two cars to learn on. I tend to run a hybrid course, so no real beginners or advanced. I do not force you to do the DA workshop first before a rotary course, we use all machines. Everyone needs to try new machines and we had people last month wanting to learn on the DA, who then bought a rotary and vice versa. It is great for novices as removing sanding marks is a great education; if you can remove them you can certainly remove swirls!!!!!

After a great year doing different courses I am pleased to announce that Saturday 26th May 2012 will be the date for the next course. I cannot believe I have been running these courses for over 3 years now.
*
Objective for the day will be Orange Peel Removal by Wet Sanding both by hand and machine. We have a nice orange peel black 3 series BMW to practice on. The fiinish people want to achieve in their cars has moved up a level and wet sanding is really the only way forward, you will have a go from initial sand through the different papers to polishing out the finish and refining, this is definately a course not to miss. Or just machine the second car if you do not want to wet sand.*

Wet flatting is really raising the bar in car detailing. What I can demonstrate is the myth of excessive paint removal. We remove less paint with this method than heavy compounding to remove swirls, plus we remove the dreaded orange peel as well. Is a double bonus.

* Price per person will be £55 and includes coffee/tea and bacon butties plus sausage butties for lunch and black pud. If you are vegeterian let me know and I will prepare salad butties for lunch.*

There is a Mc Donalds 2 minutes away if you are wanting to get something on the way in.

*Looking at the agenda;*

Proper washing technique.

Claying and tar removal.

Orange Peel removal using hand sanding, blocking and machine.

Removing sanding marks using both rotary and DA system to get the finish as flat as possible, the ultimate next stage in paint restoration.

The day will be at Shinearama's premises in Altrincham, so plenty of safe parking available. Plus the shop will be open throughout the day.

The success of these courses; we have had people coming over 350 miles to attend!!!!

However guys, the choice is always yours and if you want to address specific issues we will address them on the day.

Same procedures as usual. £20 deposit to confirm booking then full payment required one week before course.

We will start off with a small presentation about different machines, paint types, paint readings, marking datum pointrs, machine technique, health and safety (boring bit) etc then go onto the practical stages.

A reserve list will also be up and running, if you have paid a deposit and genuinally cannot make it and a reserve person can take your place then I will return deposits, you can't say farer than that!!!

All requests for specific demos will be addressed on the day and hopefully I can include them.

Please show your interest in the forum if you wish to attend, I will then PM you with Pay Pal address and details of the venue. Once deposit is received I will then add you to the list.

The Shinearama shop will be open throughout the day, and I believe Phil is planning a few specials for the day, plus if you need your alloys done have a word with Phil.

Many thanks and hoping for a good day.

Steve

Booking List.

Confirmed Places
1. Alexj
2. Garybmw320d
3. Breakable?
4. Breakable? +1
5. waxajag
6. waxajag +1
7. jubileebug
8. MNMC

Reserve or no deposits received.
1. steve_chester
2.

Cheers looking forward to a great course.
:buffer:

*Some pictures from the class we ran recently at Shinearama in Altrincham, everyone had a great day and learnt a lot.*










































































































Cheers Steve and the Shiney Crew :driver:​


----------



## mnmc (May 26, 2011)

I'm in...PT the payment details please


----------



## Jay2 (Apr 22, 2012)

Hello mate, thanks for the notification.

When is your next DA Workshop for beginners/newbies, if this is the best starting point?

Cheers
Jay


----------



## alexj (Apr 12, 2012)

Nice one looking forward to this


----------



## steve_chester (May 3, 2012)

Count me in - [email protected]


----------



## Breakable? (May 10, 2011)

Two places for me again please steve, payment sent


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

mnmc said:


> I'm in...PT the payment details please


PM sent, cheers.



Jay2 said:


> Hello mate, thanks for the notification.
> 
> When is your next DA Workshop for beginners/newbies, if this is the best starting point? Jay


Be June now for the next normal Machine Polishing Workshop.
Cheers



steve_chester said:


> Count me in - [email protected]


Sent PM, cheers.


----------



## jubileebug (Jan 25, 2008)

Hi mate, ive not go too much experience machine polishing, would this course be ok for me?


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

jubileebug said:


> Hi mate, ive not go too much experience machine polishing, would this course be ok for me?


yes as we have two of us doing the course and two cars.


----------



## jubileebug (Jan 25, 2008)

Ok mate I'm in!


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

jubileebug said:


> Ok mate I'm in!


PM sent.


----------



## jubileebug (Jan 25, 2008)

Mirror Finish Details said:


> PM sent.


Deposit paid

cheers


----------



## waxajag (Dec 2, 2011)

Hi, I'd like to sign myself and a mate up. Please PM me the details and I'll get two deposits straight over to you. Cheers.

Waxajag


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

waxajag said:


> Hi, I'd like to sign myself and a mate up. Please PM me the details and I'll get two deposits straight over to you. Cheers.
> 
> Waxajag


Sent PM cheers.


----------



## waxajag (Dec 2, 2011)

Deposits paid *(Unique Transaction ID # 6Y924416TL845260E)

Cheers


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Filling up chaps, can stretch to 9 people but that is the cap.


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Course fully booked chaps. Next course 30th June!!!!


----------



## si_lock (Mar 7, 2010)

Can u pm me when the next course is on please mate? Cheers


----------



## Jay2 (Apr 22, 2012)

Cheers Steve,

Is the date above for the next course like this or the Machine Polishing for Beginners?


----------



## phil_m_rob (May 8, 2011)

If only you were down South, I'd love to come along!


----------



## Garybmw320d (Mar 22, 2012)

Looking forward to this in the morning


----------



## Garybmw320d (Mar 22, 2012)

Great day would recommend to anyone wanting to learn how to use either a da or rotary... Nice to meet a few new faces aswell and picked up some bargains from phil at shinearama!


----------



## NMH (Apr 25, 2012)

Garybmw320d said:


> Great day would recommend to anyone wanting to learn how to use either a da or rotary... Nice to meet a few new faces aswell and picked up some bargains from phil at shinearama!


Hi mate.

Is this the 2nd time you've been to this class?


----------



## alexj (Apr 12, 2012)

Enjoyed the day, it was a hot one...just washed and waxed my car...

just need to shine up the wheels and thats me done for the day !


----------



## Garybmw320d (Mar 22, 2012)

NMH said:


> Hi mate.
> 
> Is this the 2nd time you've been to this class?


Yeah there all a bit different and you always learn something new, got to try the new RUPES rotary and DA have to say very impressed.


----------



## Garybmw320d (Mar 22, 2012)

alexj said:


> Enjoyed the day, it was a hot one...just washed and waxed my car...
> 
> just need to shine up the wheels and thats me done for the day !


Got to do the wheels Alex


----------



## alexj (Apr 12, 2012)

Yep did them, car looks boss


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Cheers chaps a good day had by all and plenty of pig eaten.

Next workshop 30th June, need an orangey peeley car for this one.


----------



## Breakable? (May 10, 2011)

Big thanks again to Steve for another great training day, also to Gary for supplying the car to work on and Phil for the hospitality and great deal on the Rupes DA.


----------



## NMH (Apr 25, 2012)

Garybmw320d said:


> Yeah there all a bit different and you always learn something new, got to try the new RUPES rotary and DA have to say very impressed.


I think I might be coming to the next one as my correction skills using a DA hasn't gone to plan but I'm in bham so not sure just yet. The problem that I've had is a panel looks corrected but when the polish has dried out after a few hours or the next day even......you can still see the defects. As a result, my car hasn't had the finish I was hoping for.


----------

